# any interest?



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

this year we will be trying to breed lots of reps and wondered if any interest on any of these:-
corn snakes ( already have 21 eggs incubating)
crested geckos
mexican rosy boas
jungle carpet pythons
madagascan day geckos ( dont know if female is too young)
albino applegate gopher snakes

also guinea pigs for pets if anybody is interested
please pm me if you are interested in any of the above and i will keep you informed if we get eggs/ sucessful on these as some a first times:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

nobody


----------



## Stacii_o0x (Apr 11, 2009)

Jungle carpet Python


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

pm'd you:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

if you drop me a pm of what you are interested in i will reply with prices if sucessful with breeding:2thumb:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

What morph corns are you expecting?
and crested gecko when are you expecting?

Thanks


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

pm'd you:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

can actually see 2/3 eggs in our female madagascan but will be first time so dont know whether anything will come from them:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

as lots have asked about corn morphs
parents are
1.0= snow corn
0.2= amel, normal corn
amel corn produced amels and a couple of snows last year with one full stripe amel and 3 half stripe
normal corns1st time last year and only 1 hatched which was a beauty anery corn so expecting alot more nice hatchlings off her:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

1st corn has just started hatching and is a amel but cant tell if striped as only got head out:flrt::2thumb::no1:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

2 nice healthy madagascan eggs have beeen laid today:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

first amel corn is out and looking good very nice bold colours if peepz are interested can get a pic of them as they all come out:2thumb:


----------



## kevandthingy (Apr 4, 2009)

cresties


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

going to get a piccy of any out 2moz :2thumb::no1: all so far are nice versions of amels


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Interested in crestie's mate, keep me posted


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

ill keep people informed who are interested in something, there are now 4 corns all amel out and another 2 heads out both amel:gasp: and still 2 eggs from same clutch and are the biggest 2 eggs so big babies


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Get some Amel piccies up on here


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

as promised piccys of 3 corns which are out a couple of some:flrt:









































hope you like:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

3 amels are out another 3 amel heads are out and just 1 egg left to hatch which is the biggest egg we had off her:mf_dribble:


----------



## pendelm (Apr 25, 2009)

love to know more about the day geckos as and when they're ready for the world, how much would you be thinking of selling them for? *good luck* with them!!  Fran


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

replid to everybody by pm:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

6 corns out and 1 head left now :2thumb: all amels


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

all 7 now out and fine all amels and vaired in head pattern and tone of colour:2thumb: they are up for sale in classifieds if any body is interested


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

still none sold :flrt:


----------



## VikkiGT4 (Apr 17, 2008)

did you say you were breeding Cresties? If so how much you selling them for? x


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

andy123 said:


> this year we will be trying to breed lots of reps and wondered if any interest on any of these:-
> corn snakes ( already have 21 eggs incubating) £30a baby or £50 for 2
> crested geckos £50 each £90 for 2 depends on colour price may go up
> mexican rosy boas £80 per baby £150 for pair
> ...


 as lots have been asking here are rough prices the better the colour or pattern the dearer as you can guess


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

from out of no where my female beardy has just laid some eggs so may also be some beardys for sale:2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

2nd clutch of corn snakes are just hatching we already have a beauty anerey out and another 2 anery heads and 1 snowy:2thumb: still another 12 to go so should be some stunners


----------

